# "Words" Challenge Winner



## Chesters Daughter (Feb 25, 2015)

After a very close race, a single poet has emerged victorious. Kindly join us in putting our hands together to congratulate *astroannie* for her winning entry, *"**Let There Be Words"*. 

She will receive this month's Laureate Award, and has the distinct honor of choosing our next prompt.




Congrats for a well deserved win, Ms. A! I'm elated to say that your excellent piece got my vote.


----------



## TJ1985 (Feb 25, 2015)

Congratulations Astro, a well deserved win!


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 25, 2015)

congrats annie! Wonderful poem you had. You have an excellent way with your words! You definitely deserve it. You own that Laureate Award! ^_^


----------



## TKent (Feb 25, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## rcallaci (Feb 26, 2015)

good job -those writing bones were in fine form... congrats.


my warmest
bob


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 26, 2015)

Congratulations annie, your poem is lovely. Peace always...Julia


----------



## Boofy (Feb 26, 2015)

Well done Annie! :3


----------



## aj47 (Feb 26, 2015)

Thank you to everyone for your kind words.


----------



## PiP (Feb 26, 2015)

Congratulations, Annie!


----------



## Nellie (Feb 26, 2015)

Well done, Annie! Congrats!


----------



## Terry D (Feb 26, 2015)

Congratulations, Annie!


----------



## escorial (Feb 26, 2015)

Well done


----------



## aj47 (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks some more.  And an especial thanks to the unnamed person who PMed me with positive feedback when I first posted it.  I am not comfortable with free verse and so I was very trepid about posting it.  It felt good, but I wasn't sure I couldn't do better.  My villanelle "I Chose to Write" was supposed to be what I was working on for this challenge.  

Great risks sometimes bring great rewards.  Y'all are awesome.


----------



## Phase (Feb 27, 2015)

Awesome congratulations Astro you owned and deserve the win :lol:. Well done to the rest as well there were some  great poems out there.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 27, 2015)

Congratulations annie!


----------

